# <c:each



## Generic1 (4. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe genau folgendes in meinem Frontend:


```
<body>
    <table>
      <c:forEach var="person" items="${people.people}" begin="1" end="20">
        <tr>
          <td>${person.name}</td>
          <td>${person.age}</td>
          <td>${person.height}</td>
        </tr>
      </c:forEach>
    </table>
  </body>
```

So weit funktioniert alles bestens, wenn ich jetzt aber mehr als 20 Personen habe, dann muss ich ein paging machen und das bereitet mir momentan noch probleme.
Weiß jemand wie ich das am Besten machen kann dass ich beginn und end je nach "page" verändere.
Bin für jeden brachbaren Tipp dankbar.
lg


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (4. Mrz 2011)

Das klingt iwie verdammt nach DisplayTag


----------



## Generic1 (4. Mrz 2011)

Ja genau das hab ich verwendet, aber ich hab da eine Exception bekommen ([#DISPL-366] I am recieving a "java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException: fromIndex = -10" error while trying to use the sort/pagination functionality of display tag 1.1. - jira.codehaus.org) welche es nicht akzeptable macht, DisplayTag zu verwenden, deshalb möchte ich mir da selber was schreiben.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man das macht


----------



## brauner1990 (4. Mrz 2011)

Also so wie ich das sehe, versuchst du auf eine Liste zuzugreifen, und du versuchst mehr reinzuschmeißen als die Liste groß ist.


----------

